# なり



## nemurenai

Could someone please tell me what this word means when used after a noun?
E.g. I've seen it used in the following way: あなたなりの...

Thank you.


----------



## sakura3

あなたなりの... means "your own ..." or "your own unique way of ...(doing something or being a certain way)..."

For example, あなたなりの生き方 would mean "your own way of living."

In contrast, if it is just あなたの生き方, then it would mean "your way of living."


----------



## 涼宮

Taking advantage of this post I ask, in this sentence this なり is the same as this topic's?

私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある。 It means that '' My own message will definetely be in my song'' ?


----------



## sakura3

Yes, I would say that is correct.

"My own ...." can also be translated as "私自身の・・・”　and that is a more straightforward translation.

"わたしなりの"　has a slightly different nuance, more like going my way regardless of what others think.


----------



## fitter.happier

涼宮 said:


> Taking advantage of this post I ask, in this sentence this なり is the same as this topic's?
> 
> 私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある。 It means that '' My own message will definetely be in my song'' ?




What's the English sentence supposed to mean?


----------



## kenjoluma

私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある。My own message (story, idea, philosophy, etc) is in this song (lyrics, I suppose).


----------



## fitter.happier

Yeah, I know what he meant, I just find the sentence oddly specific. Why would you want to stress that your *own *message will *definitely *be in your song?
Then again, this is not the_ English only _forum... but I wonder if the Japanese translation actually makes sense.


----------



## almostfreebird

"私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある" sounds very strange.



"私のメッセージは歌の中にある" sounds nicely natural.


----------



## fitter.happier

Thanks, afb. That was exactly my point. I felt "own" was unnecessary in the English sentence, and so is in Japanese.


----------



## almostfreebird

The なり (as in わたしなり、彼なり、それなり) implies "for what it's worth".


For example:

彼は頑張った。(kárewa ganbátta): He tried hard.

彼なりに頑張った。(karenarini ganbátta): He tried hard in his way for what it's worth.
(He tried hard,though he lost; He deserves credit.)

私なりに頑張ります。(watáshinarini gánbarimas)
I'll try in my way, for what it's worth (whether or not the results are successful).


----------



## 涼宮

私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある I got that sentence from a Japanese magazine talking about 浜崎あゆみ, the magazine is from 2005.

The complete phrase was 私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある。それを読み取ったり、考えてくれたらうれしいですね。


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> 私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある I got that sentence from a Japanese magazine talking about 浜崎あゆみ, the magazine is from 2005.
> 
> The complete phrase was 私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある。それを読み取ったり、考えてくれたらうれしいですね。



"私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある" means more or less "My message is in the song definitely for what it's worth whether you like it or not."...Sounds awkward, doesn't it?


Ayumi Hamasaki is an assclown, who likes to show off.


----------



## 涼宮

almostfreebird said:


> "私なりのメッセージは必ず歌の中にある" means more or less "*My message is in the song definitely for what it's worth whether you like it or not*."...Sounds awkward, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Ayumi Hamasaki is an assclown, who likes to show off.


 
O.O Is that really the translation of it? I never imagined that, the words used in the sentence made me think a complete different thing xD

Well, I am not a fan of her, I just read the article, in the magazine she appeared she looked really pretty with brown hair, but now she looks like a ''girl who likes selling her body'' ( I won't say a bad word)

ほなな～


----------



## nemurenai

So, to mean "for what it's worth", does "nari" have to be followed by "ni"?


----------



## almostfreebird

nemurenai said:


> So, to mean "for what it's worth", does "nari" have to be followed by "ni"?



Not really; in a situation where somebody impose his way or idea or advice on you and you don't like it, you might well say,for example:

(A) (あなたの助言には感謝しますが、)　わたしには　わたしなりのやり方がありますから。
    (I appreciate your advice but) I have my way to go.

(B)　(あなたの助言には感謝しますが、)　わたしには　わたしのやり方がありますから。


A and B are almost the same in meaning but the sentence A suggests:
I have my way even though it is not the best way in the world.

The sentence B has assertiveness and self-confidence.


----------



## lammn

nemurenai said:


> Could someone please tell me what this word means when used after a noun?
> E.g. I've seen it used in the following way: あなたなりの...


 
It means one has already tried hard to do his/her best, though it might not be the best in the eyes of other people, given that one has his/her own limit.

For example:




> そんな朝に生まれる　僕なりのLove Song


It is a line from the song "La la la love song".

You may also find this dictionary entry helpful in understanding the usage of 代名詞+なり.


----------

